

How the Professor Who Fooled Wikipedia Got Caught by Reddit - ilamont
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/05/how-the-professor-who-fooled-wikipedia-got-caught-by-reddit/257134/

======
paulhauggis
I love it! This is exposing the flaws in Wikipedia and shows us why we
shouldn't trust it as fact.

